# Snacks



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

What are good snacks for my chickens.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Corn on the cob, watermelon, meal worms mine love them


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Greens, pumpkins, squash, bugs of all varieties.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mealworms and mixed corn


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

They like cottage cheese too.


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow thank you all. About 2 weeks ago I started them on layers pellets. But they don't seem to be eating like they did when they were on starter feed.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

You forgot Oatmeal, crumbles mixed with warm water (mash), apples, cheerios, bread broken up and soaked in milk...I give my girls one everyday!  Jen


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I dug out some fat juicy worms from the vege garden yesterday - they were very well received!!


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

We give ours sliced grapes, dried fruit (I also put it in their warm night time mash), fresh fruit, scratch and cracked corn. My wife Terri, hand feeds them Crispix Cereal (she's a nut).


----------



## lilacsunflower (Jul 8, 2012)

I read somewhere that you shouldn't give dried fruit as it ferments in their crops. any thoughts?


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

my chickens eat everything we throw out for them... they think if someone comes to the door with anything in their hands it should be theirs... LOL


----------

